# RigId Steel Fork Options



## atothez2 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have been racking my brain trying to think of where to go for what I am looking for. I have a vassago moose knuckle and I want to place a rigid steel fork on it with a, at least, 500mm ac. I have a carbon fork on there now with this but I miss the steel feel.

Looks like waltworks is not doing stand alone forks right now And I don’t see any numbers on the oddity cycles page to tell how long their forks are (I will email them). Other than those two I don’t know who else makes what I want. Any suggestions??


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

What hub/axle?

-F


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Surly has a wide variety of steel forks (Krampus Bike Fork | Trail Forks this is close on A-C though not sure on offset). I also saw these the other day: Doppo MTB Fork - SimWorks USA though that one doesn't look like it meets your A-C.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Doesn't quite fit, but Mark Slate's site (os Bikes) has 435, 455 & 475 (51 offset) for $100.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Why not Ti?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

atothez2 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been racking my brain trying to think of where to go for what I am looking for. I have a vassago moose knuckle and I want to place a rigid steel fork on it with a, at least, 500mm ac. I have a carbon fork on there now with this but I miss the steel feel.
> 
> Looks like waltworks is not doing stand alone forks right now And I don't see any numbers on the oddity cycles page to tell how long their forks are (I will email them). Other than those two I don't know who else makes what I want. Any suggestions??


Monē bikes has a 495mm a/c steel fork. 
its boost spaced, which may or may not require either a new hub or a spaced kit for you.


----------



## atothez2 (Nov 4, 2020)

I run HOPE front hubs so any configuration of axle width and spacing will work. I would prefer a 15mm thru (100 or 110). Ti is acceptable but I have never ridden a Ti fork before. I have ridden steel and carbon and am missing the steel feel right now.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

atothez2 said:


> I run HOPE front hubs so any configuration of axle width and spacing will work. I would prefer a 15mm thru (100 or 110). Ti is acceptable but I have never ridden a Ti fork before. I have ridden steel and carbon and am missing the steel feel right now.


I mention Ti because it feels very similar to steel, but weighs much less and is super durable since it's practically corrosion proof.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Going to assume you checked with Vassago on there steel fork? Maybe not in stock for quite some time?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Oops...

-F


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

A buddy of mine just had a custom Ti fork done by Black Sheep. I believe Black Sheep shares a shop space with Oddity (or at least they used to?). You might reach out to them. I believe the fork he had made was over 500 AC (he was shooting for a 120 correct offset iirc). It's a beautiful fork.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> A buddy of mine just had a custom Ti fork done by Black Sheep. I believe Black Sheep shares a shop space with Oddity (or at least they used to?). You might reach out to them. I believe the fork he had made was over 500 AC (he was shooting for a 120 correct offset iirc). It's a beautiful fork.


Oddity and black sheep are awesome builders. The oddity shop is just up the road from my place. Their frames are beautiful.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Ask Tom at Vass if he has any of their Ti ODIS forks laying around. it's easily one of the best stiffys i've ridden (easton, salsa, steel odis, whiskey, 9iner). i think those forks were actually made for the Mooseknuckle.


----------



## atothez2 (Nov 4, 2020)

Well, asked Tom. He said they are not going to be making the Ti forks anymore


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Last I check price was a bit up there the Bombtrack BPS fork. 500mm a-c with a 51mm offset & can fit up to 29x3.0 tires. It came stock on my Beyond+ & it's a chunky but great fork in one year of ownership so far. BPS Fork - Bombtrack


----------



## bodega_cat (Mar 14, 2021)

rockcrusher said:


> Surly has a wide variety of steel forks (Krampus Bike Fork | Trail Forks this is close on A-C though not sure on offset). I also saw these the other day: Doppo MTB Fork - SimWorks USA though that one doesn't look like it meets your A-C.


I'm doing mainly the same thing now (replacing a suspension fork with a rigid steel fork that was going to have to be a little over 500mm a-to-c), and I'm 95% sure at this point that I'm just going with the Krampus. It's not entirely long enough (483mm a-to-c) but it gets pretty much there and it seems like a good fork. I'll mess with other parts of the set-up if I'm really feeling that the a-to-c is too short.


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

bodega_cat said:


> I'm doing mainly the same thing now (replacing a suspension fork with a rigid steel fork that was going to have to be a little over 500mm a-to-c), and I'm 95% sure at this point that I'm just going with the Krampus. It's not entirely long enough (483mm a-to-c) but it gets pretty much there and it seems like a good fork. I'll mess with other parts of the set-up if I'm really feeling that the a-to-c is too short.


Curious, how did that work out? I'm looking for a rigid to replace a 140mm travel 29" fork and, so far, haven't found anything long enough.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

if you haven’t found what you’re looking for, check out this thread: Bird Rigid Fork. I know nothing about that fork or it’s availability but but happened to see that thread and this thread.

500mm A-C is tough to find without going custom.


----------

